# Book question - Hidden in Plain Sight



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

Please for give the intrusion of a CMA guy in the Aikido section :asian: but I have a question about a book.

Has anyone read this and if so what did you think?

Hidden in Plain Sight: Tracing the Roots of Ueshiba Morihei's Power

I am thinking of picking it up to see what he has to say about the internal aspects.


----------



## P A Goldsbury (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello,

I do not come on here very often and I have just seen your post.

You can find much discussion of Ellis Amdur's book over at Aikiweb.com, including a long review, written by myself.


Best wishes,

PAG


----------



## seasoned (Oct 10, 2010)

I did not ask the question, but I did check out the site. Great site, thanks for the responce.


----------



## Jphaas (Apr 25, 2011)

Just came back to the forum after a really long absence and saw this post. 

Hidden in Plain Sight is a fascinating read tracing the origins of Aiki in Japanese budo. If you are at all curious as to how Ueshiba, and many other Japanese martial artists, got to be so powerful, read this book. It also provides a history of Takeda Sokaku of Daito Ryu, Ueshiba's main teacher and the source of his (Ueshiba's) Aiki.

Hope that helps.


----------



## delaford321 (May 3, 2011)

This book sounds interesting, I'm definitely going to have to check it out. I find Akido fascinating.


----------



## Jphaas (May 17, 2011)

So did anyone else read the book?  What did you think?


----------



## Dean Whittle (May 18, 2011)

Even as a non-Aikido practitioner I found the book fascinating, to read about the little spoken about internal training of Japanese MA was great. Unfortunately many of his references for furthering that aspect where mostly Japanese or American (cited on the Aiki web board as well), which makes things a little difficult given my location.

Plus I enjoy Amdur's writing style so it was good to have another book of his to read.

With respect


----------

